

Why You Shouldn't Wait for Meteor 1.0 (to start using it) - shrop
http://joshowens.me/why-you-shouldnt-wait-for-meteor-1-0-to-start-using-it/

======
joshowens
Wow, thanks for sharing this! Love the meteor community :)

